# iSCSI multipathing



## vatson (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello!

Is my understanding correct that FreeBSD iSCSI initiator currently has no multipathing support? 

I have an EMC Celerra NX4 device which I'm accessing from several Linux boxes via multipathing - each Linux box has two NICs which connect to two interfaces on the Celerra via two separate switches. If one network path fails, the traffic continues via remaining paths and the situation is completely transparent for hosts.

I was hoping to add a FreeBSD 7.3 box to this solution, but after reviewing *iscsi_target* and iscsi.conf manual pages I can't think of a way to set up multipathing. Any suggestions?


----------



## nORKy (Mar 28, 2011)

multipath is not set with *gmultipath*?


----------



## vatson (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, looks like *gmultipath* might be what I was looking for. I'll have to test it. If anyone is successfully using this kind of solution, feel free to share


----------



## vatson (May 25, 2011)

For the record, I did get basic iSCSI connections to work, but I couldn't get multipathing to work with gmultipath. Problem is that once I activate both iSCSI connections with iscontrol, they both begin to constantly disconnect and reconnect. More info in the mailing list: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-scsi/2011-May/004951.html


----------

